# Kingdom Trails and Q-Burke



## halfpintvt (Apr 29, 2014)

Rumor has it that Q-Burke will not be partnering with Kingdom Trails this year. "Q" will be operating a mountain bike camp and building their own trails. Any thoughts?


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

I just spoke to them and At this time the open trails that are on Burke will be available midweek with no lift serve. However, on weekends when they will be running the lifts the lift ticket will be separate.  The toll road that used to be $5 per vehicle will now be $5 per bike per Q Burke.  They have not posted the trail map on their site since things still appear to be up in the air but looking like the separation will be on weekends when the lift is running.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2014)

Not good!


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 30, 2014)

Pretty lame that they had to break up a great area just so they could make a buck on it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2014)

This was mentioned in the SAM article I posted yesterday about Burke's bad PR moves.


----------

